# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  "removal" of bumblebee nests

## snimmo243

I see a beekeeper local to me is providing a bumblebee removal service, is this something we should really be involved in?

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## lindsay s

The answer is no unless their rehoming them elsewhere which I believe is quite difficult. I must admit I have removed the odd bumble bees nest in the past but it was only as a last resort. At one time anybody who phoned the local council about bees, wasps, etc. was given my phone number because the council department didnt want to get involved. They used to spin a yarn that bees were protected and were best dealt with by a beekeeper. I eventually put an end to that myth and now I rarely get contacted. 
I found that once I explained the life cycle of a bumble bee colony and that they posed no threat and would be gone by the autumn, most people were happy to leave them alone. I once drove 18 miles to a house where the owner was convinced she had honey bees under the floor and insisted I had to do something about it. I tried to explain to her before I set off that they were bumble bees but she was having none of it, on arrival I was right. Ive also removed quite a few wasp nests for no charge in the past because I fell for the sob story and was too soft. Now if Im contacted I wont remove bumble bees but will give advice, wasps are not my problem so phone the pest controller and unless you can prove the swarm of bees are mine I wont be coming out. Im getting cynical in my middle age.

----------


## madasafish

If you have ever experienced being dive bombed by tree bumbles  - which I have - you might wish to reconsider your attitude to* some* bumble bees. Round here they colonise bird boxes - and if near a door or vibration can become extremely aggressive. They aim for the eyes, nose and face.

OAPs who are single and vulnerable find them extremely distressing - especially in bungalows as they can enter through open windows. Most of my removals are for them - or families with young children.. 

I remove bumbles as a swarm collector - for a fee. Pest control companies charge £120-£150 to destroy them..

Given the rapid growth in numbers round here - two callouts in 2012, 6 in 2013, 20+ in 2014 - tree bumbles look like they could create a major problem in some areas in the future.

I have four bird boxes of them in our garden (one stung my wife on the nose- she has never been stung by any of my honey bees!)

----------


## lindsay s

Tree bumble bees well thats a new one for me. If they ever venture this far north they will be quickly disappointed. Ive dug up some info on them http://bumblebeeconservation.org/ima...ee_article.pdf  and I can see what you mean about them being aggressive.
The problem with the white tailed bumbles up here is that they like to make their nests in glass wool loft insulation and that was the main reason why I was contacted.

----------


## gavin

They made it to central Scotland last year and, no doubt, are filling in those squares now just as they've done in much of England.  Apparently they've made it as far as the Arctic Circle including Iceland, so Orkney should be a breeze for them.  Slight exaggeration there, but don't assume that they cannot thrive in the Northern Islands.

----------

